# The traveller's guide to Spain 2010



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The traveller's guide to Spain 2010

The Traveller's Guide To: Spain 2010 - Europe, Travel - The Independent

Slide show

Frank Gehry's Guggenheim Museum in Bilbao is a striking building


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was listening to a programme on Radio 4 -I think -about the Guggenheim Museum. Apparently it generates billions of euros into the Spanish economy. That's the kind of tourism Spain needs more of, far better than being seen as a paradise for lager louts and Eastbourne on heat.
As Bilbao is so far from here I don't suppose I'll ever get a chance to visit it, though


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

YAY!!! And so it bloody should mention Galicia...being Xacobeo year.:clap2: Not that it's the only reason to visit, of course!! Lots more to see, eat and drink here, but that's another thread and another life. 

Just out of interest, those that go on religious pilgrimages - are they usually counted amongst the typical tourists for economy statistics? :confused2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> YAY!!! And so it bloody should mention Galicia...being Xacobeo year.:clap2: Not that it's the only reason to visit, of course!! Lots more to see, eat and drink here, but that's another thread and another life.
> 
> Just out of interest, those that go on religious pilgrimages - are they usually counted amongst the typical tourists for economy statistics? :confused2:


I think so. I've always wanted to do the St.Iago de Compostela route but we're too far away. Can dogs go on pilgrimages, I wonder?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I think so. I've always wanted to do the St.Iago de Compostela route but we're too far away. Can dogs go on pilgrimages, I wonder?


Yes, I'd love to do it too....you know, it's not unheard of even now for a donkey/mule to do the journey with the pilgrim, so I'm sure your OLA could be accommodated even though he is a big boy! And you're not too far away - depends how much walking you want to do. Maybe just a saunter around Santiago, a nice lunch and a pop into the cathedral? Should be a good year this year with lots to do and see.

Tally.xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Camino Santiago*



mrypg9 said:


> I think so. I've always wanted to do the St.Iago de Compostela route but we're too far away. Can dogs go on pilgrimages, I wonder?


We did part of the Camino de Santiago in 2007, but we called it El Rio de Santaigo because it rained and (even snowed on the first day) non stop. We were up to our ankles in water and mud and parts of the camino were closed due to flooding. It slowed our progress down somewhat, but were proud to do Roncesvalles to Los Arcos I think it was, in 6 days. I'm pretty sure you could do it with a dog, but perhaps not using the "official" hostals, some of which are pretty dire any way.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We did part of the Camino de Santiago in 2007, but we called it El Rio de Santaigo because it rained and (even snowed on the first day) non stop. We were up to our ankles in water and mud and parts of the camino were closed due to flooding. It slowed our progress down somewhat, but were proud to do Roncesvalles to Los Arcos I think it was, in 6 days. I'm pretty sure you could do it with a dog, but perhaps not using the "official" hostals, some of which are pretty dire any way.


I've got past the age of 'roughing' it, I'm afraid. Having stayed at some gruesome places all over Europe when I was younger it's got to be 4* at least now.
Mind you, some of the worst places for sheer tackiness I've stayed at when attending Conferences etc.have been in UK seaside resorts. Scarborough and Eastbourne spring to mind as having some particularly dreadful examples of seaside hotels at their very worst. These weren't cheap either, rooms around £80 -£100 a night out of season, three years or so ago. I remember one hotel in Brighton where one of our party woke in the night to find rain dripping on his head!! In another, in Eastbourne, the seat fell off the loo - whilst I was on it and a door literally fell off its hinges in my room. In a hotel in Llandudno, whatever main course was served in the hotel restaurant came with cabbage and carrots -e.g. spaghetti bolognese with cabbage and carrots.....


----------

